# Governors



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

*Governors*​
*Which governor would you most like to see ported to the Prime?*

SmartassV2 (variants included)240.00%InteractiveX240.00%OnDemandX (other X variations from Imoseyon)120.00%LagFree (Other variants of the Conservative governor)00.00%Other (please specify in post, if you wouldn't mind)00.00%


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I'm guessing I don't just speak for myself when I say I'd be really interested in seeing some of the rev'd up governors available out there ported to our slate. Out of interest, does anyone know any work being done to do these ports?

Personally, I'd love to see Erasmux's SmartassV2, and once I get my slate back tomorrow (fingers crossed), I may end up trying my hand at cross-compiling it as a loadable module. Is there anyone else who would be interested in seeing any of these governors?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, InteractiveX would be nice. Of course, I voted!


----------

